# OK to mount flat-screen TV on plywood



## Yoyizit

bzc10 said:


> Is it OK to mount it to plywood?


How thick?
Does the grain on most of the plies run vertically?
Will you use through-bolts?


----------



## bzc10

I don't know the thickness or if the grain runs vertically. I know there's plywood because I took video of the house while it was being built, and you can see the plywood but no studs.

I'm not sure what through-bolts are. The mount comes with lag bolts. Are these the same?


----------



## Yoyizit

bzc10 said:


> I don't know the thickness or if the grain runs vertically. I know there's plywood because I took video of the house while it was being built, and you can see the plywood but no studs.
> 
> I'm not sure what through-bolts are. The mount comes with lag bolts. Are these the same?


With no studs I don't know what's holding up your house.

Bolting it with a nut, bolt and fender washers through the plywood would be stronger than using lag screws.

Probably you need to add studs at that location. The plywood would probably bend so much it would be visually disturbing.


----------



## AllanJ

The same screws you use to mount the TV to studs will suffice for mounting the TV to 1/2 inch or thicker plywood, except that the smooth part of the screw nearest the head must not go so far in as to touch the plywood.

For thinner plywood use more of the same kind of screw (three for every two originally called for; round up), or use Molly bolts or use bolts with washers behind as suggested above. The extra screw for each grouping should be as high up (vertically) as possible.

Now you need to know what the plywood is attached to so the whole wall doesn't come down.


----------



## Mr Chips

bzc10 said:


> I don't know the thickness or if the grain runs vertically. I know there's plywood because I took video of the house while it was being built, and you can see the plywood but no studs.


When you say your house has plywood wall,
i am thinking perhaps you really saw and made videos of the exterior sheathing, and that there are in fact studs on the other side











Try running over your walls with a good stud finder, or upload your video to youtube and post the link


----------



## onetec

There is almost no reason I can think of that there would be plywood and no studs. Even if there were plywood, it should be mounted on studs.


----------

